# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Profondeur d'une FIFO

## Shokola

Bonjour, 

J'ai cr une FIFO en entre car la clk d'entre est plus rapide que celle de mon FPGA. 
Mais je ne sais pas comment calculer la profondeur de celle ci. 
Avez vous des conseils  me donner ? 

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Shokola

C'est bon j'ai trouv la solution  ::):  

Pour info : 
https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-calculate-fifo-depth

----------

